# Entender el funcionamiento de un transistor



## ahs5809 (May 28, 2008)

Muy buenas, necesitaria me explicaran " como a los niños pequeños", como poder hacer de un transistor se comporte como interruptor, para realizar la prueba, y entenderlo, pues llevo por lo menos 20 quemados.
 tan solo seria un transistor  por ejemplo bc337,237,557, o 172, que son los que tengo a mano en estos momentos, para probarlo.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## erkillo (May 28, 2008)

Bueno todo depende de la  intensidad de colector que necesites o  de la intensidad de base que dispones para activar ese transistor. Para poder aprender yo te aconsejaria que consiguieras las  curvas de estado de  alguno  de esos transistores. Una vez q sepas plantear las  curvas no tendra ningun secreto  posicionar el  transistor en el estado q desees.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 28, 2008)

Pues dependera de lo pequeño del niño:

Transistor - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Aqui un ejemplito:
Transistor saturacion y corte

Una linda pagina:
http://cpi.ing.uc.edu.ve/Electronica/capitulo4/default.htm

Saludos.


----------



## ahs5809 (May 28, 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta me lio con ello a ver si no soy tan duro como creo, ya comentare


----------



## antoniodoblas (Ago 14, 2008)

Son dos diodos en antiserie.... mas simple que esto no se me ocurre.


----------



## ropijo (Ago 20, 2008)

si quieres que trabaje como interruptor debes mantenerlo al borde de la region de corte.. por lo general 0.7 volts .. lo que tienes que hacer para que trabaje en corto el voltage de base debe ser menos a 0.7 V entonces trataras como corto y no circulara corriente de la colector al emisor.. luego cuando el voltage aumente a  mas de 0.7 este estara en su region activa y circulara corriente de coletor a emisor.. como ejemplo, para un LED la corriente aproximada en el coletor debe ser de 10mA. si necesitas un ejemplo de un controlador de iluminacion me lo pides y te envio el esuqema.. realizado con LDR.. (resistencia variable con la luz)


----------

